# keyring for the command line?



## Deleted member 2077 (Jul 30, 2010)

Is there anything like this: http://keepass.info/ for the command line?  Basically looking for something to save/retrieve passwords inside of a script; instead of storing the password in plain text.

Ideally, the password db would be encrypted and a key could be used to pull passwords out.

Not that that is much more secure.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, there's security/keepassx; not sure if it fits your specific needs.


----------



## jgh@ (Jul 30, 2010)

I've used sysutils/pwsafe; but same as dd puts.... not sure if it fits your specific needs.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jul 30, 2010)

Keepass sounds good 
If there is something alternative for BSD i would like to use it


----------

